# **Vintage Kennedy Machinist Tool Boxes with measuring Instruments..... - $35 (Folsom, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 14, 2019)

**Vintage Kennedy Machinist Tool Boxes with measuring Instruments.....
					

2 Vintage Kennedy Tool Boxes with machinist tools. Tool Boxes are $35.00 a piece. These tools represent my fathers professional life and will be sold to someone who really will appreciate them. I...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 15, 2019)

What are you posting for?  Shingletown to Folsom, go!!  And get the tools, too!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 15, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> What are you posting for?  Shingletown to Folsom, go!!  And get the tools, too!



I gave that serious consideration BEFORE I posted it.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 15, 2019)

So thank you, Mr. Whoopee for posting this.    I got them today, and the collection is terrific.   The boxes are in excellent shape, and are stuffed with dial indicators, mikes, lots of measurement accessories, etc.   Almost at the limit of what I could lift into the trunk.  Included were a number of indicator stands, a planimeter, radius gauges, reamers, a Last Word indicator, with many other indicators,  just too much to list...some I don't even know what it is, but will be fun to find out.   V-blocks, barrel micrometers, just an amazing bunch of stuff.    He and his dad worked at North American Rockwell in Anaheim, he said.   A very nice guy, getting older as we all are.

The seller was happy, felt it was "win-win" and threw in a router table, router and circular saw.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 15, 2019)

Damn! I knew I should have made the drive!

But seriously, I'm glad that someone here was able to take advantage of this deal. I'm assuming it was a little more than $35.
If there is an extra tenth indicator in there, I could use one.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 15, 2019)

Actually, that was what the seller was asking, but any one of us would have voluntarily paid more, as did I.   It was a lifetime of tool collection...can’t go cheap on that, it would not be right.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 29, 2019)

I finally got around to sorting through the above mentioned toolboxes...here's what it looked like laid out on my workbench.

Because I now have 6 toolboxes, it seemed like time for reorganization.   So I purposed each toolbox like this:

1) Inspection and Measurement
2) Workholding and Fastening
3) Layout and Setup 
4) Mill/Lathe accessories
5) Hand Tools
6) Cutters and Blades

This ought to work fine until the next project, when everything gets pulled out and maybe put back.    I'm a hard case.

Mr. Whoopee, PM me if there's something you can't live without, and maybe I can.

Winegrower


----------

